# Monday Mutants



## Mutant Lord

Scroll down for ink art

The Junko is a lumbering mutie of the wastes, an eater of men, a user of bait loot, and an unpredictable, ravenous foe. Use with caution, as just one of these brutes can result in a TPK of low-rank excavators, especially if the damn thing gets into melee range with a group.

Loot your copy here: 
Drivethrurpg.com https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...Mutant-1-Junko
Gumroad.com https://gumroad.com/l/YLrFL





About Monday Mutants
Monday Mutants provide game masters with an all-new deviated freak for your next post-apocalyptic Mutant Epoch game session. Until further notice, we will be releasing a new beast every Monday, with a minimum of 12 planned out in advance and more to follow if the first wave meets with a favorable response. While crafted for The Mutant Epoch RPG, which is armed with the Outland System, GMs can easily modify these wasteland monstrosities to accommodate other game systems.

Priced to move at the always affordable Pay What You Want, these critters are sure to add an element of the unexpected to your next ruin crawl. This first batch is written and illustrated by the creator of the Mutant Epoch, William McAusland. Each includes a full page version of the ink artwork for use as a player hand out – which at our table we simply use within the PDF and hold up the iPad to show the player what their characters see.
For those of you who like a print book at your table, we aim to compile these weird things into a book once we have plenty of them posted here.





Next week we will release the Beaked Slasho 

Learn more at http://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Monday Mutants 2: Beaked-Slasho*





Here's what's in this 9 page PDF:




Just released! The Beaked-Slasho, our 2nd in a new series of weekly mutie freaks for The Mutant Epoch RPG. Sure, any game master can tinker with the stats and make it into a mutant crawl classics, or mutant year zero, or mutant future or other post-apocalyptic rpg. This PDF is way bigger than I expected at 9 pages! Comes with three ambush maps and a player handout version of the art. Free or ‘pay what you want’.

Check it, and other Monday Mutants, here:
http://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm

Drivethrurpg link   https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/279634/Monday-Mutant-2-BeakedSlasho

Gumroad storefront link  https://gumroad.com/l/vxgoU


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Monday Mutant Alert: MM3 Skayl*

Monday Mutants 3: Skayl





We just added our third mutie freak to the new lineup of Monday Mutants
The ill-tempered, territorial, three-foot tall race of Skayl work in warbands, use traps and a variety of weapons, tactics and 'champo-freaks' to wreak havoc on trespassing excavators.






Here are the links to this 5 page 'Pay What You Want' PDF for the Skayl:


Drivethru link https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/280346/Monday-Mutant-3-Skayl 

Gumroad link 
https://gumroad.com/l/vCvZU

Or visit the Monday Mutants webpage here: http://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

This particular Monday Mutant comes with three adventure maps showing a woodland, a canyon and a ruin area where these creatures stage their bloody ambushes. Each also shows the location of their lair. 
Enjoy! 
WM


Ambush Map 1 for the Beaked-Slasho 






Man, one of my favorite things about tabletop role-playing games is making maps.... well, that and designing freaky monsters!
Don’t forget to loot your copy of this Monday Mutant via our website.







And the second ambush area map for Monday Mutants 2, the Beaked-Slasho. This map shows a dead end canyon with protruding ruins.





Third and final map included with the free Beaked -Slasho PDF for The Mutant Epoch RPG.
This shows an eventual dead end within a ruined city area, as well as the lair of these telepathic hunters of the wastes.
If you grab a copy at drivethrurpg.com, please leave a review there. Look for the Lump-Devil next Monday! WM

www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm

#map #rpgmap #cartography #rpgcartography #gamemaps #rpg #ttrpg #mondaymutants #postapocalyptic #outlandsystem #outlandarts #tabletoprpg #wasteland #ruins #mutantepoch #inkillustration #pwyw #paywhatyouwant


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Monday Mutant Alert: MM4  Lump-Devil just released!*





Just Released! The Lump-Devil for Monday Mutants!
Loot your copy of the post-apocalyptic mutie freak via drivethrurpg.com or at our gumroad.com library.  It's free or ‘pay what you want’.

Yes, it was due out on Monday But I tried to add a short adventure but the module became a 20k word epic and will appear this fall as adventure TME 5 Devil’s Den, but around 40,000 words!
www.mutantepoch.com

Drivethrurpg.com link https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/281289/Monday-Mutant-4-LumpDevil

Gumroad.com link https://gumroad.com/l/KCFaq


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Monday Mutants 5: the Piffer*

Will they barter or will they swarm you? Either way, always watch your back when dealing with the Piffer!






Inhabiting vast, ant-hill like tunnel networks in either the ruins, mutated forests, badlands and tangled swamps, the two-foot tall race of piffers are unpredictable little omnivores. Sometimes they'll trade remarkable, oversized relics to passing dig teams in return for honey, baked goods, jam or booze, and at other times, be hostile and predatory. 
    This new race of scale-covered, grayish colored mutant humanoids are like the gnomes or kobolds of a post-apocalyptic world and can add either a bit of humor to a game or add horror, depending on the nature of the particular tribe. 
    This 7 page PDF includes weapon tables, random mutations, the loot contents of their pouches, guard beasts as well as stats for the half-human specimens called Piffohumes.





      Like all Monday Mutants, they are easy enough to convert to another game system, although best served in the original, fast-paced Outland System, for The Mutant Epoch RPG. They're also affordable as heck at the 'Pay What You Want' price.





You can get your copy now at drivethrurpg.com here: https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/281626/Monday-Mutants-5-Piffer 

or at our gumroad.com library here: https://gumroad.com/l/hDzTv 

If you like what you see here, please leave a review, and if you don't, email me and let me know how we can improve these.  (Info at outlandarts dot com) 
WM

Look for next Monday's gargantuan offering called the Grumpy-Stomp...


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Monday Mutants 6: Grumpy Stomp just arrived!*





Hi Again,
Hey, just a quick note to say we got another Monday Mutant ready for you.

This is a massive mutant omnivore called a Grumpy Stomp, and comes in four sizes and can be encountered as a wild herd animal or purchased and equipped with a 'back-shack', which is an enclosed hut large enough to accommodate 6 adventurers. Wild 'stompers' of course, might try and eat your mutants and cyborgs, but that's to be expected in The Mutant Epoch era.

 Loot your 6 page 'Pay What You Want' PDF right here: Gumroad Link https://gumroad.com/l/CooEd 

https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/282046/Monday-Mutants-6-Grumpy-Stomp 




Hope you have a great week, 

William McAusland
Author and Illustrator
The Mutant Epoch  •  Fantasy Clip Inks  •  Handcrafted Dungeons

And some art from this release...


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Mutant Alert: MM7  Sap-Crawler*





*Are your diggers ready to face the dreaded Sap-Crawler?*

Serving the role of a post-apocalyptic demon or mutie boss encounter, these hideous miscreations often control gangs of mooks. Yet, with their venomous bite, nasty claws, lightning bolt throwing heads and tail slaps, these vile things need little help dealing with impudent diggers.

This is our 7th Monday Mutant of a planned 12 creature collection and comes in at 8 pages of post-apocalyptic goodness. Included are a random list of potential mook servants, random venomous bite results table, a listing for various sap sprays from ruptured nodules, as well as a d30 loot table.  Grab your copy of this all-new freak for the always affordable Pay What You Want price.

Like other Monday Mutants, the Sap-Crawler is easy to adjust to another game system, although developed in our game lab for The Mutant Epoch RPG using the Outland System.

Our next Monday Mutant is the troublesome, stealthy and much hated Rubble-Imp. 

drivethrurpg.com https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/284306/Monday-Mutants-7-SapCrawler 

gumroad link: https://gumroad.com/l/UbSYY


----------



## Mutant Lord

_*We've just released  Monday Mutant 8, the Rubble-Imp*_
Rubble-Imps are roughly four feet tall, grayish humanoids with leathery twelve-foot wingspans and a well-deserved reputation for causing considerable mayhem, misery, and discord. When either working alone, in flocks, or as the scouts, spies, and thieves of villainous masters, these nasty things are sure to cause your player characters big trouble, if not a fatal end.

This is our 8th Monday Mutant of an initial 12 creature assortment. Included in this 7 page PDF are tables for potential allies, mutations, precious items, along with a collection of adventure hooks that center around the mayhem rubble-imps can cause to a post-apocalyptic village and how the characters are coaxed to intervene.

Grab your copy of this troublesome mutie for the always affordable 'Pay What You Want' price.
Claim your PDF right here:

At our Gumroad.com library: 
Monday Mutants 8: Rubble-Imp

or at drivethrurpg.com here:
Monday Mutants 8: Rubble-Imp - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com





As with other Monday Mutants, the Rubble-Imp is easy enough to stat-over to another game system, yet it handles best using the fast-paced, logical Outland System within The Mutant Epoch RPG. Are you new to this system? Curious? Grab our free TME Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure 'Muddy Mayhem' right here:

The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

gumroad: The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules





If you like what you see here, please leave a review, or comment below and if you don't, email me and let me know how we can make these better. (Info at outlandarts dot com)


WM


Our next Monday Mutant is the mysterious, disturbing and always dangerous Spider-Sister.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*"They came from the ceiling!”*

*


*
*
We've just released Monday Mutant 9, the Spider-Sister!*

Spider-Sisters are ambush hunters of the wastes and ruins and aptly named after both their uncanny ability to climb walls and hang from ceilings, but so too, their venomous bite which causes paralysis. When these things feed on an unlucky excavator, they are conscious as it bleeds them out, able to feel, see, and hear everything as they meet their end. Will your player character be the ones to rid these foul things and save the captives, or will they too succumb?

This is our 9th Monday Mutant of an initial 12 creature assortment. Included in this 6 page PDF are tables for mutations, contents of their carried pouch, and art and stats for the elusive, huge alpha male.

Snag your PDF copy of this fast-moving, wall crawlin' blood drinker for the always affordable 'Pay What You Want' price.
Grab it from our webpage link or at our wonderful gumroad store (where we get 95% of anything you wanna toss in the tip jar!): Monday Mutants 9: Spider Sister
www.mutantepoch.com
or at drivethrurpg.com Monday Mutants 9: Spider-Sister - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Mutant Lord

Mutant Lord said:


> *"They came from the ceiling!”*
> 
> *View attachment 127640*
> 
> *We've just released Monday Mutant 9, the Spider-Sister!*
> 
> Spider-Sisters are ambush hunters of the wastes and ruins and aptly named after both their uncanny ability to climb walls and hang from ceilings, but so too, their venomous bite which causes paralysis. When these things feed on an unlucky excavator, they are conscious as it bleeds them out, able to feel, see, and hear everything as they meet their end. Will your player character be the ones to rid these foul things and save the captives, or will they too succumb?
> 
> This is our 9th Monday Mutant of an initial 12 creature assortment. Included in this 6 page PDF are tables for mutations, contents of their carried pouch, and art and stats for the elusive, huge alpha male.
> 
> Snag your PDF copy of this fast-moving, wall crawlin' blood drinker for the always affordable 'Pay What You Want' price.
> Grab it from our webpage link or at our wonderful gumroad store (where we get 95% of anything you wanna toss in the tip jar!): Monday Mutants 9: Spider Sister
> www.mutantepoch.com
> or at drivethrurpg.com Monday Mutants 9: Spider-Sister - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com
> 
> View attachment 127641View attachment 127642View attachment 127643






Mutant Lord said:


> *"They came from the ceiling!”*
> 
> *View attachment 127640*
> 
> *We've just released Monday Mutant 9, the Spider-Sister!*
> 
> Spider-Sisters are ambush hunters of the wastes and ruins and aptly named after both their uncanny ability to climb walls and hang from ceilings, but so too, their venomous bite which causes paralysis. When these things feed on an unlucky excavator, they are conscious as it bleeds them out, able to feel, see, and hear everything as they meet their end. Will your player character be the ones to rid these foul things and save the captives, or will they too succumb?
> 
> This is our 9th Monday Mutant of an initial 12 creature assortment. Included in this 6 page PDF are tables for mutations, contents of their carried pouch, and art and stats for the elusive, huge alpha male.
> 
> Snag your PDF copy of this fast-moving, wall crawlin' blood drinker for the always affordable 'Pay What You Want' price.
> Grab it from our webpage link or at our wonderful gumroad store (where we get 95% of anything you wanna toss in the tip jar!): Monday Mutants 9: Spider Sister
> www.mutantepoch.com
> or at drivethrurpg.com Monday Mutants 9: Spider-Sister - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com
> 
> View attachment 127641View attachment 127642View attachment 127643




Monday Mutant 9: Grumble-Strike


----------



## Mutant Lord

*The Grumble-Strike is here!*

This is our 10th Monday Mutant of an initial dozen freaks. Included in this PDF is an all-new Reaction Roll table for this unpredictable, role-play heavy new creature. Roll your d100 and add or subtract from previous questions and statements by the Grumble-Strike to find out if it will try and eat your heroes, befriend them, guide them to riches, or betray them. Other tables include a set for the appearance, and gender of this dual-headed thing, as well as a mutation table for the ten percent of these damn things that exhibit deviations.

Snap up your PDF copy of this bizarre, talkative mutie for the always affordable 'Pay What You Want' price.

Here's what's in this 8 page PDF:



As with other Monday Mutants, the Grumble-Strike can easily have its stats modified for another game system, yet it handles best using the fast-paced Outland System used by The Mutant Epoch RPG. Are you new to this system? Curious? Grab our free TME Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure 'Muddy Mayhem' right here:
The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

quick start rules at gumroad: The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules

If you like what you see here, please leave a review, or comment below and if you don't, email me and let me know how we can make these better. (Info at outlandarts dot com)
WM

Our next Monday Mutant is the ever-elusive, fast-moving, and shockingly evil Wriggle-Hack. Join our mailing list to get notified: The Mutant Epoch:: The Outland Arts Insider Newsletter.










Have a splendid week,

*William McAusland*
Author and Illustrator
• The Mutant Epoch RPG DriveThruRPG.com - Outland Arts - The Mutant Epoch RPG - The Largest RPG Download Store!

• Fantasy Clip Inks DriveThruRPG.com - Outland Arts - Fantasy Clip Inks - The Largest RPG Download Store!

• Handcrafted Dungeons https://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/pub/762/Outland-Arts/subcategory/3754_30008/HandCrafted-Dungeons


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More Monday Mutants are coming!*

Monday, April 11th, the first of another batch of 12 Monday Mutants begin to drop! This mishmash of never before seen muties are sure to challenge even the most hardened ruin explorer. As before, these horrors of the wastelands, waterways and twisted forests of The Mutant Epoch era will be available weekly at our 'Pay What You Want' price.

*About Monday Mutants*
Monday Mutants provide game masters with an all-new deviated freak for your next post-apocalyptic Mutant Epoch game session.

While crafted for The Mutant Epoch RPG, which is armed with the Outland System, game masters can easily modify these wasteland monstrosities to accommodate other tabletop systems.
Priced to move at the always affordable 'Pay What You Want' price, or free if you're broke, these critters are sure to add an element of the unexpected to your next ruin crawl. This first batch is written and illustrated by the creator of the Mutant Epoch, William McAusland. Each includes a full page version of the ink artwork for use as a player hand out to show the player what their characters see.

For those of you who like a print book at your table, we aim to compile these weird things -- and a few extras -- into a book once we have plenty posted.

Learn more here: Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Monday Mutants 13:: Dust Fiend just released!*

Here comes double trouble! The dreaded dust fiend is here, and whether it roams the wastes as a wild predator or serves it's bunker dwelling human creators as a patrol beast, it's always a brutal, close-quarters killer.

Able to crab walk back and forth or side to side, climb over the roughest terrain or climb up the face of a ruined skyscraper, these powerful muties are a serious challenge to any excavation team that finds itself in the arid badlands and dunes of the Mutant Epoch era. In melee range fights, they are at their most devastating, and with two heads and the exceptional alertness this offers, they are hard to sneak up on or catch in the open where ranged attacks are a dig teams only hope. Worse, they are known to roam in packs of up to six members, and mount merciless ambushes on those who foolishly enter their territory.





This is our 13th Monday Mutant release and marks the return of the popular series of short PDFs for the Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. We will be adding another each Monday until this next dozen are added to the collection. Once we get to a total of 24 muties, we'll add a few never before seen horrific oddities and put 'em all into a PDF and print book to craft an all-new bestiary!





This supplement, written and illustrated by the creator of TME, William McAusland, includes a left hand random weapons listing, 3 short loot tables, and the usual full page art as a player handout.

Put your hands on your copy today at the always affordable 'Pay What You Want' price.

drivethrurpg.com link https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/393281/Monday-Mutants-13-Dust-Fiend

gumroad link:  https://outlandarts.gumroad.com/l/bfjcpd


----------



## Mutant Lord

*




The Wave Lurker*
Monday Mutants 14 just released

*“What’s that in the damn water? That fin! It’s coming toward us!”*

Introducing the ever hungry, fast moving, reptilian wave lurker. These aquatic predators patrol the seas, lakes and swamps of the Mutant Epoch era, appear in various sizes, and like a sea lion, can drag themselves up onto the deck of a barge or shore to go after their prey. They can be encountered both in their typical form, or as mutant freaks to inflict even more mayhem and terror on hard pressed humanity.

This is our 14th Monday Mutant release and the 2nd in our follow-up dozen for the Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. It’s a biggie, too, with a few extra half page illustrations and a wide range of size stat blocks from the tiny, dog sized hatchlings to the barge sized colossal adult! We will add another nightmarish oddity each Monday until we add this next dozen to the collection. Once we get to 24 muties, we’ll put them all, and a few never seen mutie freaks, into a PDF and print bestiary!

*Grab your pdf right here: outlandarts.gumroad.com/l/pmlsq*

or at
drivethrurpg.com link www.drivethrurpg.com/product/394072/Monday-Mutants-14-Wave-Lurker


----------



## Mutant Lord

*

Monday Mutant 15 is here! Arm-Gunn*

From the survivors, you’ve heard stories of these brutes. Heard of their rock spitting lower arms and terrible jaws. You’re aware of their bloodthirsty nature, tendency to form ranks with skullocks, moaners and other savage muties to annihilate entire villages, but nothing prepared you for this.

You now stand at the edge of their territory, and after tracking the pack of arm-gunn marauders, you and your team have come to the end of the line. Up on that mound... are those people on those rebar shafts and wooden stakes? And... what’s that next to those skulls? An assault rifle just hanging on a pipe?

Grab your copy of the arm-gunn at the ‘Pay What You Want’ price or check out our growing line of source books and adventures.



Grab it here before it grabs you! https://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm
or direct from our gumroad store here  Monday Mutants 15: Arm-Gunn
or via drivethrurpg.com here: Monday Mutants 15: Arm-Gunn - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Just Released Monday Mutants 16: The Bog-Devil*





_*Sunset isn’t far off.

Your team of excavators is lost in the swamp. You’re worn out, hungry and tired of the bugs, leeches and whatever the hell has been tracking you all friggin’ afternoon.

That’s when your point guard spots the ruin opening, and the bone pile that is spread before it.
*_
*It is the lair of a beast... something that clearly favors the flesh of humans.*

The Bog-Devil is our 16th Monday Mutant release for the Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. This addition is the biggest we’ll ever do, and includes an isometric map and mini adventure for about five, 2nd rank player characters called ‘The Bog-Devil’s Lair’. This creature listing has 12 pages of content and includes a 1d8 mutation table and extensive 62 entry random discoveries table for what a team, or stealthy individual, might find in the gruesome bone pile near a bog-devil’s lair. We’ve also added a full page player hand out version of both the ink art and a full page variant of the map for home printing.



Grab your copy of the Bog-Devil at the ‘Pay What You Want’ price here:

Drivethrurpg.com link Monday Mutants 16: Bog-Devil - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

Gumroad link: Monday Mutants 16: Bog-Devil

or check out the whole line at our webpage here: Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Just released! Monday Mutant 17: Skullgut*




_*Don’t lose your head!*_

Of all the horrors of the post-apocalyptic, Epochian era, few mutants compare to the malevolence, unpredictability, and nightmarish doings of the dreaded skullgut.


These large, bloated things are head hunters in the truest sense, and collect the still living craniums of adventurers and use them both for their own sick pleasure and offensive mental mutations. While often encountered alone, many instead serve as a deity or prophet for man-eating barbaric humanoids, especially skullocks and moaners, and will launch raids on trade caravans, barter outposts and villages in search of new victims. These cunning, often cowardly bullies make for the perfect boss villain in any game master’s campaign. Grab your copy today.






Introducing our 17th Monday Mutant offering for the Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. At nine pages long, this addition is the second biggest we’ll ever do, and includes quick armament table, minions table, a random d20 listing of the mutations for absorbed heads, as well as a generous loot table for the sort of grisly remains found in this monster’s den. We’ve also added three adventure hooks to help GMs get started with these new, freaky butchers of the badlands.

Loot your copy of the Skullgut at the ‘Pay What You Want’ price, or free if you're broke, here:

Monday Mutants 17: Skullgut 
or here
Monday Mutants 17: Skullgut - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

or see 'em all here: Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG

--
William McAusland
Creative Director
Outland Arts / The Mutant Epoch RPG / Fantasy Clip Inks/ Handcrafted Dungeons


----------



## Mutant Lord

*The Skullgut*, full ink art for yesterday’s Monday Mutant. Released on a Tuesday because I fell asleep at the keyboard late on Monday night. I didn’t realize how nasty these things were when I first drew the pencil for this freak. I hope my GM, Danny, doesn’t put one of these in Rik the Tek’s path.





*Minions of The Skullgut*
A few well armed, attentive skullocks spread out as they move through the wastes. This squad searches for a new ‘companion’ to fill the empty spot in their master’s belly. Teams of villainous humanoids are always extra challenging foes.
Ink art from this week’s Monday Mutant release: the Skullgut.





*Ravaged Wagon Train*
Aftermath of a skullgut-skullock caravan raid. Another little illustration from this weeks Monday Mutants offering.

Grab your copy of this, and the previous 16 Monday Mutants Today!  Collect ‘em all here: https://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Monday Mutants 18: The Shokgast Released May 18 2022*





_*Do you dare explore the catacomb hives of these ravenous, shocking mutants? Will your dig team rescue doomed captives and unearth the bizarre collections of junk, souvenirs, or priceless relics that these flesh eaters hoard? Find out by grabbing your copy of Monday Mutants 18, Shokgast, today!*_

These pack hunters get their name from both their dreaded shock tendrils and their ghast-like tendency to feed on both the living and those in fresh graves. Shokgasts inhabit subterranean ruins and cave complexes, and herein, dig out individual sleeping holes to form ‘crypt dens’. Within each of these cavities, a shokgast stashes its prized collection of treasures. These so-called treasures can range from old action figures, sport cards, batteries, body clippings or even priceless relics. So too, many shokgast catacomb lairs contain living victims. These hapless souls are held in makeshift larders for when the hunting outside is poor, or the graveyards of nearby settlements freeze over. Will your character end up in such a pen?




Introducing our 18th Monday Mutant presentation for the Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. At twelve pages long, this offering is way bigger than was expected and is surely the biggest one we’ll ever do. Honest. It includes a 2d20 random collection roll table, along with four mini adventures with isometric view maps showcasing an assortment of sample shokgast crypt dens.




Follow along on our social media feeds to see all new post-apocalyptic monstrosities each Monday until we add this next dozen to the collection. Once we get to 24 muties, we’ll put them and 6 more surprise freaks in a new bestiary book!

Here’s a look at this 12 page PDF:



As with all Monday Mutants, change the shokgast’s stats for personal use to be used in another game system, but these pack hunters perform best under the influence of the fast-paced Outland System used by The Mutant Epoch RPG. Learn more about this well supported system by snagging your free TME Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure ‘Muddy Mayhem’ right here:
The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

Check out the shokgast at the frugal ‘Pay What You Want’ price and if you can, please share the link to this new freak on ENWorld.org or rpg.net or other gaming sites, but also check out our growing line of source books and adventures.


*Drivethrurpg.com link Monday Mutants 18: Shokgast - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

Gumroad link: **https://outlandarts.gumroad.com/l/abhdg*

If you dig what you see here, please leave a review, or comment below, even a few words. It sure helps. If you don’t jive with this content, email me and let me know why (Info at outlandarts dot com). Look for more gaming goodness for The Mutant Epoch RPG in the months ahead and stop by the site to join our mailing list or social media to get all the latest news and updates from Outland Arts.

Next week’s freak the Weed Demon...


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Monday Mutants 19: Weed Demon, just released*






Famous last words from the wasteland...

_“Wait, did that little hill there just move? Let’s check it out.”


“Um, guys. Was that weed patch there when we entered this street before? And… are those skulls underneath it? Let’s look for loot.”


“This junk storm is just gonna get worse. C’mon, boys, let’s take shelter in that mound over there. Yes, the one with all those trees growing on it.”


“Whatchea worrying ‘bout? They’re just green walkers. We’ve mowed our way through a swarm of them before. C’mon, sissy, pull out your axe and let’s do this.”


“I wonder why them skullocks circled way around that clump of trees up there. You’d think they would’ve used it to take cover from Joe’s marksmanship. C’mon, let’s camp there tonight and continue tracking the pesky buggers in the morning.”_


In an era where the plants will try to eat you, these nightmarish mutant growths take it a step further and will also absorb their still living human prey. The weed demon can appear in three terrifying forms: the young, green walker-like ‘stalker’, the multi-legged giant ‘trunker’, and finally, their ultimate tree bristling adult form as the ‘mounder’. Each age variety is equipped with the same toxin tipped stabbing limbs and ravenous need for the minerals, liquids and bones of their favoured humanoid prey.




The weed demon is our 19th Monday Mutant offering for The Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. This supplement includes stats and art for three size variants of this new, highly aggressive mutant plant; the stalker, the trunker and the massive, hill-like mounder. Within these fierce, fast moving hunters are the remains of past human victims, along with their stuff. We’ve included a massive 1d100 random loot table with this new creature, which offers a wide range of junk, curiosities and treasure that’s tangled within the bone fused roots of these damn things.

Check out our social media feeds to see all new post-apocalyptic monstrosities each Monday until we add this next dozen to the collection. Once we get to 24 muties, we’ll put them, and 6 more surprise freaks, in a new bestiary book for all of you who like a printed mutant manual at your game table!


Here’s a look at this 8 page PDF:




As with all Monday Mutants, you can mess with the weed demon’s stats for personal use and unleash these leafy predators using another game system. But please note that these flesh-eating veggies operate at their best when absorbing the fluids of player characters deployed in the fast-paced Outland System used by The Mutant Epoch RPG. Learn more about this well supported system by harvesting your free TME Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure ‘Muddy Mayhem’ right here:

The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

Quick start rules at gumroad: The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules


Check out the weed demon at the frugal ‘Pay What You Want’ price and if you can, please share the link to this new freak on ENWorld.org or rpg.net or other gaming sites, but also check out our growing line of source books and adventures.

*See our whole range of Monday Mutants here:*
*Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG

Pay what you want direct from us from our Gumroad.com store:
Monday Mutants 19: Weed Demon*
or 
*Donate via this drivethrurpg.com link:
**https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/397499/Monday-Mutants-19-Weed-Demon*

If you dig what you see here, please leave a review, or comment below, even a few words. It sure helps. If this supplement didn’t grab you, email me and let me know why (Info at outlandarts dot com). Look for more gaming goodness for The Mutant Epoch RPG in the months ahead and stop by the site to join our mailing list or social media to get all the latest news and updates from Outland Arts.


Next week, prepare to have your mind blown with the two headed and unpredictable Krutok.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Krutok:: Monday Mutant 20 just Released!*







_*With its retinue of mind numb, pack laden humanoid servants in tow, the gruesome, two headed, ‘cruel talking’ krutok crosses the rubble strewn wastes. Some of its drooling, half-witted toys are on their last legs, and need replacing. That’s when it spots the team of worn out excavators as they leave the ruins.*_


_*    After examining the dig team and bickering among itself for a moment, it sees that the humans are wounded and don’t appear to have any serious firepower. Half will serve as food, the others as pack animals and playthings.    *_


_*    Its mind made up, this sac bellied freak makes its move. It sends a mentally controlled giant garnock to start the show with a diversion on the right flank, and two almost brain dead skullocks to attack on the left. The hunt is on.*_








This is our 20th Monday Mutant for The Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. This new freak makes alternating mental or energy attacks with its two heads, plus, is superbly defended from close quarter attacks by of dozens of pus and gas filled sacs which hang from its globular, reddish-purple body. Any hit on this thing will cause a sac to burst, unleashing one of many possible disgusting liquids, gases, or obscuring substances, including radioactive powder.

The krutok supplement includes a table to determine what random mutation one of its heads unleashes each round, plus a sac rupture table, along with a brief servant table. These mentally subservient, drooling captives are controlled by the krutok to do its bidding, endure its sick torments, carry its stuff, and sacrifice themselves when the master creature is attacked. Learn more about this horrid new mutie in the 6 page PDF.

*See our whole range of Monday Mutants here:*
*https://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm*

or
Pay what you want direct from us from our Gumroad.com store: Monday Mutants 20: Krutok

or
Donate via this drivethrurpg.com link Monday Mutants 20: Krutok - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com


Check out our social media feeds to see all new post-apocalyptic monstrosities each Monday until we add this next dozen to the collection. We’re on Instagram, Facebook, Twitter, MeWe.com, as well as Enworld.org and RPG.net to list only a few places. See all these links at our webpage. Once we get to 24 new creatures, we’ll put them, and 6 more surprise freaks, in a new bestiary book for all of you who like a printed mutant manual at your game table!

As with all Monday Mutants, feel free to toy with the krutok’s stats for personal use and expose these mind crushing, lighting emitting monstrosities with another game system. But please note that these god-awful things do best when unleashed in the fast-paced Outland System used by The Mutant Epoch RPG. Learn more about this well supported system by harvesting your free TME Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure ‘Muddy Mayhem’ right here:

The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

quick start rules at gumroad: The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules




Check out the krutok at the frugal ‘Pay What You Want’ price. If possible, please share the link to this new freak on ENWorld.org or rpg.net or other gaming sites, but also check out our growing line of source books and adventures.

If you dig what you see here, please leave a review, or comment below, even a few words. It sure helps. If this supplement didn’t grab you, email me and let me know why (Info at outlandarts dot com). Look for more gaming goodness for The Mutant Epoch RPG in the months ahead and stop by the site to join our mailing list or social media to get all the latest news and updates from Outland Arts.

Next week, watch out for the ever vigilant, ever hungry and hateful noxo.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*More art from this week's Monday Mutant:: Krutok*




Danger Close! Krutok Mental Attack
From this week’s Monday Mutant 20, a digger suffers a mind crush from an approaching Krutok (cruel talker). Will he recover? Will his companion snatch up his rifle in time to deal with the evil mutie?




Krutok Portrait

See our whole range of Monday Mutants here:
Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Noxo:: Monday Mutant 21 just Released!*

_*These man eaters are as big as a bull, cunning, quick and equipped with lashing tentacles, frontal stabbing legs and whatever armament the foremost torso wields. Worse, these genetically engineered battle beasts make separate mental or energy attacks from each of their three hideous heads, and if a hunt isn’t going its way, it will unleash a gaseous discharge of noxious, eye and throat burning tear gas — a feature which is the source of this monster’s name.*_

The noxo is our 21st Monday Mutant for The Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. This wasteland horror is dangerous at any distance, actively hunts dig teams, caravans and entire villages, and often isn’t alone. Besides moving in small packs, many ancient specimens of these enormous, unpredictable beasts knowingly play along with cults of primitives, especially skullocks and moaners, and serve as their impatient, ever hungry and demanding god. What foul deeds will the devotees of a noxo undertake? What will the tentacled, multi-headed ruin lord do to either expand its territory or eliminate the intrusions of human excavators into its wasteland realm?

Here's what's in the PDF:




The noxo PDF is an 8 page listing that includes a special selection table needed to a randomly assign a different mutation to each of the beast’s three heads. Other tables include the weaponry held by the frontal torso and a meaty 2d20 loot table which besides valuables, has a few adventure hooks laced into it as well as NPC captives in dire need of rescue. This freak isn’t something game masters would want to put in the path of 1st rank characters, unless they are clever, fast, or both. Grab your copy of the noxo today!

See our complete range of Monday Mutants here:
Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG

Pay what you want direct from us from our Gumroad.com store:
Monday Mutants 21: Noxo

or

Donate via this drivethrurpg.com link
Monday Mutants 21: Noxo - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

Check out our social media feeds to see all new post-apocalyptic monstrosities each Monday until we add this next dozen to the collection. We’re on Instagram, Facebook, Twitter, MeWe.com, as well as Enworld.org and RPG.net to list only a few places. See all these links at our webpage. Once we get to 24 new creatures, we’ll put them, and 6 more surprise freaks, in a new bestiary book for all of you who like a printed mutant manual at your game table!

As with all Monday Mutants, adjust the noxo’s stats for personal use for use with another game system if you must. It goes without saying that these buggers are most dangerous when fueled by the high-octane Outland System used by The Mutant Epoch RPG. Learn more about this well supported system by harvesting your free TME Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure ‘Muddy Mayhem’ right here:

The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com
quick start rules at gumroad: The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules


Harvest your copy of the noxo at the affordable ‘Pay What You Want’ price. If you have a moment and want to support an independent publisher, please share the link to this new freak on ENWorld.org or rpg.net or other gaming sites, but also check out our growing line of source books and adventures.

If you dig what you see here, please leave a review, or comment below, even a few words. It sure helps. If this supplement didn’t grab you, email me and let me know why (Info at outlandarts dot com). Look for more gaming goodness for The Mutant Epoch RPG in the months ahead and stop by the site to join our mailing list or social media to get all the latest news and updates from Outland Arts.

Next week, keep your eyes on the sky for the dreaded Wyngdeth.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*The Noxo Mutant*
The noxo is our 21st Monday Mutant for The Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. This wasteland horror is dangerous at any distance, actively hunts dig teams, caravans and entire villages, and often isn’t alone. Besides moving in small packs, many ancient specimens of these enormous, unpredictable beasts knowingly play along with cults of primitives, especially skullocks and moaners, and serve as their impatient, ever hungry and demanding god. What foul deeds will the devotees of a noxo undertake? What will the tentacled, multi-headed ruin lord do to either expand its territory or eliminate the intrusions of human excavators into its wasteland realm?





*Noxo, up close and personal*

An interior ink from this weeks free or pay what you want PDF.

_*See our whole range of Monday Mutants here:*_
*https://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm*


----------



## Mutant Lord

_*Wyngdeth: Monday Mutant 22 just Released!*_







_*Short for ‘winged death’, these rock colored, feral bio-weapons are among the most dreaded newcomers to the Epochian wilderness. Their sharp claws, swiftness, and three neuro-toxin filled tail stingers and make these winged mutants more than a match for most new dig teams.

Yet, it is what they do with subdued humans which is their most terrifying feature. Evidence of their cruelty is easy enough to find, for up on their bone strewn nest mounds the booted feet of past victims stick out from the grave-like holes in the clay.

Questions arise. What awful ending did these people face? Why are they head first in the side of a cliff? What horrors linger here, and so too, what valuables?

Discover the grisly truth by downloading the Wyngdeth today.*_

The Wyngdeth is our 22nd Monday Mutant for The Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG.
Here’s what’s in the PDF:




The Wyngdeth PDF is an 8 page creature supplement that covers three life stages of this horrific, fast moving mutant monstrosity; the winged adult, the man-sized pupa, and wriggling cat-sized larva. Also included are two random loot tables: a 1d20 scattered mound discoveries and the 1d12 gruesome nest discoveries table... both of which are strewn with a mix of valuables, curiosities and perils. These former bio-weapons aren’t any bigger than a man, but extremely tough and are among the fastest predators in the wasteland. They can make 5 attacks per round, are almost impossible to run from, and with +5 initiative, are hard to hit before they’re on you. Grab your copy now.


See our complete range of Monday Mutants here:
Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG


Pay what you want direct from us from our Gumroad.com store:
Monday Mutants 22: Wyngdeth

or

Donate via this drivethrurpg.com link
Monday Mutants 22: Wyngdeth - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Wyngdeth Larva*

Not all babies are cute, eh?

As with all Monday Mutants, go ahead and transform the wyngdeth’s stats for personal use with another game system if you must. Of course, these winged freaks handle best when powered by the original flavor of the Outland System used by The Mutant Epoch RPG. Learn more about this well supported, fast paced system by harvesting your free TME Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure ‘Muddy Mayhem’. Find it here: The Mutant Epoch Quick Start Rules







*Wyngdeth Pupa*

These awful creatures spend a year of life in this nasty form, then return to their breeding mound to change into their adult, winged version.

If this critter supplement grabs you, please leave a review, or comment below ‘cause even a few words sure help. If this supplement didn’t hit the mark, email me and let me know why (Info at outlandarts dot com). Look for more gaming goodness for The Mutant Epoch RPG in the months ahead and stop by the site to join our mailing list or social media to get all the latest news and updates from Outland Arts.

Next week, keep an eye out for the Wall Hugger...

Grab ‘em all here: Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Wall Hugger: Monday Mutant 23 just Released!*







_*In The Mutant Epoch era, don’t forget to look up!*_


*Wall huggers, also called wallers, are like a cross between a human sloth and a flying squirrel, but often weigh as much as a full grown man. They’re highly territorial, bad tempered omnivores, often covered in moss and mushrooms and spend much of their lives clinging to the sides of ancient buildings, cliffs, bridge girders and vast hulls of abandoned ships. In most cases, ruin explorers don’t even realize what’s hit them when these hideous sub-human creatures hit them. An impact from a falling waller can knock a person out during its first impact, but to get one of these damn things stuck to your back, raking and biting, can also shorten an excavator’s career.


Still, wall huggers are known to inhabit the same high rise for generations, and carry their half eaten or unconscious victims aloft to stuff in vast bone pits — along with whatever treasure, gear and wondrous relics they wore along with them. It is these macabre troves which many dig teams can’t resist, and which often lead them to their doom.*







The Wall Hugger is our 23nd Monday Mutant for The Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG. This 11 page PDF includes a short sample adventure ‘The Wall Hugger’s Tower’ for 6 to 8 low rank characters and includes a half page isometric map — although it’s based on a full page hand inked map you can download for free from this product’s page. Also included for this nasty, ambush predator are 8 commonly seen mutations, a 2d12 bone pile discovery table and pages of useful information on this all-new, ‘halibut human’ of the wastes.


Here’s what’s in the PDF:




See our complete range of Monday Mutants here: https://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm

Pay what you want direct from us from our Gumroad.com store: Monday Mutants 23: Wall Hugger
or
Donate via this drivethrurpg.com link
Monday Mutants 23: Wall Hugger - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

Visit our social media feeds to say hello and see all new post-apocalyptic monstrosities each Monday until we complete this next dozen to the collection. We’re on Instagram, Facebook, Twitter, MeWe.com, as well as Enworld.org and RPG.net to list only a few places. See all these links at our webpage. This is our 23rd of a 24 part series. Once we get to 24 new creatures, we’ll put them, and 6 more surprise muties, in a new bestiary book for all of you who prefer a printed mutant manual at your game table!


As with all Monday Mutants, it’s true that you can rework the wall hugger’s stats for personal use to deploy with another game system, but we all know that these falling freaks cause the most mayhem when powered by the Outland System used by The Mutant Epoch RPG.


New to The Mutant Epoch? Why not give our system a test drive and download the free TME Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure ‘Muddy Mayhem’ right here: The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules


Drop a copy of the wall hugger into your shopping cart today at the affordable, recession friendly ‘Pay What You Want’ price. Can’t afford a donation right now? No worries, instead give us a signal boost by leaving a rating, quick one sentence review, or sharing the link to this mutie on ENWorld.org or rpg.net or other gaming sites, but also check out our growing line of source books and adventures, too.

Next week, keep an eye out for our last in this series of PWYW critters. Yes, prepare to roll up new characters after your game master introduces your group to the Pheedlot...
​


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Danger from Above!*

Grab ‘em all here: Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG





*The Wall Hugger’s Tower *

A short sample adventure included with this weeks Monday Mutant uses an isometric map. I love these things as a GM but how would they work using VTT (virtual table top) ? 

Get the Wall Hugger via our homepage or here: Monday Mutants for The Mutant Epoch RPG or Monday Mutants 23: Wall Hugger 

or Monday Mutants 23: Wall Hugger - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com 

Also, you can grab the free 8x 11 PDF of just the map, perfect for home printing to use at your next game. Here's the direct link to the file at our site: https://www.outlandarts.com/Monday ...all-Hugger-Street-Canyon-Map-8x11-GMs-map.pdf


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Pheedlot: Monday Mutant 24 just Released!*





_*Keep plenty of salt handy for these mayhem causing, giant mutant gastropods. Your barter town depends on it!*_

*These giant mutant slugs can appear in four terrifying size categories: the globulant, which is as big as a horse and roams the wasteland in packs, the towering, long legged and cunning fast feeder, the reclusive but always hungry giant bloater, and finally, the massive, tree sprouting mega pheedlot which won’t tolerate others of its kind and can devour the inhabitants of a whole village in one afternoon.

    Of ancient design, and once controlled by the oldsters via compliance chips, these now wild predators are the scourge of any region. Hard pressed inhabitants of Epochian era towns frequently plead with passing excavation teams to either drive off or rid them of these creatures, especially as every ten years, a mega and its trailing retinue of smaller specimens arrive along their age old migratory route, and revisit devastation on the populace.

    Can your dig team contend with these human harvesters, or will they also add their bones and gear to the many indigestible remains within these post-apocalyptic titans?*


The pheedlot is our 24th Monday Mutant for The Mutant Epoch (TME) Tabletop RPG, and the final freak in this free or ‘pay what you want’ lineup. We’ll be adding these, along with 6 never before seen muties into a new book that will be available in both PDF and print. This 11 page PDF includes illustrations and details on each of the mobile life stages of these horrific, multi-legged mutant monsters, plus 18 mutation options and a generous 2d20 ingested remains ‘treasure’ table.
    While low rank dig teams might contend with a few globulants, or maybe one fast feeder, the larger specimens such as the bloater or mega are certain to serve as the ultimate challenge for a mid or high rank squad of diggers.

Here’s what’s in the PDF:




See our complete range of Monday Mutants here: https://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm

Pay what you want direct from us from our Gumroad.com store:  https://outlandarts.gumroad.com/l/gyqsp
or
Donate via this drivethrurpg.com link Monday Mutants 24: Pheedlot - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

Visit our social media feeds to say hello. We’re on Instagram, Facebook, Twitter, MeWe.com, as well as Enworld.org and RPG.net to list only a few places. See all these links at our webpage. As with all Monday Mutants, sure, you can mess with pheedlot’s stats for personal use with another game system, but these ginormous freaks are most devastating when fuelled by the Outland System used by The Mutant Epoch RPG.

Are you curious about The Mutant Epoch? Not sure you wanna spend your silver on a new game? Then why not take the Outland System and TME setting for a test drive? Download our free Quick Start Rules with the included 42 page adventure ‘Muddy Mayhem’ right here:

The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules - Outland Arts | The Mutant Epoch RPG | DriveThruRPG.com

quick start rules at gumroad: The Mutant Epoch RPG Quick Start Rules

Harvest your copy of the pheedlot today at the affordable ‘Pay What You Want’ price. Can’t afford a donation right now? No worries, instead give us a signal boost by leaving a rating, quick one sentence review, or sharing the link to this mutie on ENWorld.org or rpg.net or other gaming sites, but also check out our growing line of source books and adventures, too.

Stay tuned for the upcoming Monday Mutants Bestiary book here or at our website. As of writing this on June 28th 2022, we know that 2 of the 6 upcoming creatures include a giant, predatory mutant chicken called a Blood Beak, and a mysterious, savage humanoid of the wastes called a Junk Ghoul.


----------



## Mutant Lord

*Globulant Pheedlot*
This is the bear sized hatchling phase of this creature. What a cutie, eh?





*The Fast Feeder* stage in the Pheedlot lifecycle. These pack hunters roam far beyond the swamp and forest habitats of their older kin, and can devastate water caravans, barter forts and dig teams with ease.





*Bloater Stage of the Pheedlot*
These things become reclusive at this phase in their lifecycle, have developed their toxin coated tentacle and use it to grab passing creatures to devour. They grow huge, and when hunger gets too much, they will often attack a village, trade caravan or humanoid lair to fill their guts.





*Mega Pheedlot*
The final, most ravenous and destructive stage in this creatures lifecycle. Even younger specimens of its own kind aren’t safe around these behemoths. Some say these giant mutant slugs have no limit to their lifespan, nor ultimate size.

All this art is from our 24th Monday Mutant. 
Grab ‘em all here: https://www.outlandarts.com/mondaymutants.htm


----------

